# Some of my scroll saw projects.



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my first attemp with a scroll saw. :icon_smile:


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

This was a combination of scroll saw and band saw.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

This was a little stand to put a candle on.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a shelf bracket for a little peg shelf I built for my niece.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I am living in a place without a shop so I just get on here to see what everyone else is making and dream of the day when I will have a shop again. Oh well. Sometimes life just happens.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some fantastic looking scroll work. They all look fantastic. I really like the candle holder and the welcome signs. Thanks for sharing, these are awesome.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That's some fantastic looking scroll work. They all look fantastic. I really like the candle holder and the welcome signs. Thanks for sharing, these are awesome.


Thank you. Your work is amazing so I do appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Thriftyjc (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome work. I'm just getting started in woodworking, getting a small shop set up this weekend and I hope someday I can do something as nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice jobs, so much diversity. They are all great!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work. I really like the moose. He looks rather content.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Great scroll work! Hope you find a shop soon!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

CasinoDuck said:


> Great scroll work! Hope you find a shop soon!


Thank you. Hoping for a shop sooner rather than later. Been around a year now so really missing it.


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Having fun and nicely done...


----------

